# Using a hinge release on a bow with limb stops



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Kind of both there are many factors that can cause this pulling with your arm rather than your back. In the case of my situation when I come to anchor the click happens when I use a click then I just pull the difference in hand shape ie ring finger shorter than index or
R close to even if I pull with my back the index is over powered by the two other fingers ever so slightly and the release rotates in the hand maybe a degree or so and bang arrow gone. Now this was very difficult for me with some releases due the the grip angle too swept back when I switched to an HBC the angle of the release fit my hand shape perfectly and it all happens naturally with no manipulation or conscious relaxing of anything. You need to experiment with releases to find what fits your hand shape. Trying the HBX as the shape is identical and should be even better as it requires no yielding at all. In theory.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have modified my release handle angle by using epoxy putty. The next time that I need to pull more I will concentrate on using my back. I am not sure but I could have been pulling with my shoulder or tricep.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

you shouldn't need to modify anything with putty,....i don't know what hinge you are using, but in 48 years of shooting a hinge, i haven't ever seen a hinge that doesn't have provisions for setting your hand angle. on most releases, the moon has adjustment for engagement,...that same adjustment is used to adjust the starting angle of your hand at anchor, as well. if your release has a click, then that adjustment is for setting your starting angle.


----------

